# Let Me Introduce Myself



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hello,

I'm Jarett from Texas. My friend 'Martinus Scriblerus' has been keeping me up on some of the conversations on this message board. I have been part of the topic of a few conversations, so would like to introduce myself and share pictures of a watch that is not electric, but shares the futuristic case design of many of the electric watches of the 50's and 60's.

I bought the watch at the NAWCC National Convention in Grand Rapids Michigan, and am very proud of it. Hope you enjoy the pictures. I'm just learning about photobucket, and how to post these pictures on this site. Hope they come through.

I was the runner up bidder on the watch of much conversation recently that sold on ebay. It was the Vtg Paul Portinoux Electric Wristwatch NIB w Paperwork. Wish I had won it, but know it went to a good home.

Thanks,

Jarett


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hi John,

I know what you mean about being a watchaholic. It can be very addictive. Nice to meet you.

Have a good one,

Jarett


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Jarett 

Nice K-475 you have there...in fact, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome Jarett. I know you will have a lot to share with this forum (like the link to the youtube video of the Arbib car design - see the General Watch forum topic titled "Asymmetric Grail" - thanks for that lead).

Nice watch - as I was there when you bought it I am a little bit jealous - I think the K-475 is also an asymmetric grail. Maybe you should post a picture in the main forum called "Asymmetric Grail 2" (Paul - is this o.k. protocol to post the same picture in two forums?).

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Paul - is this o.k. protocol to post the same picture in two forums?


Dave, as far as I'm concerned you can post it in _every_ Forum :lol: .....great watch :thumbsup: and in case people don't click on Jarett's thumbnails:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice watch, and nice clear pictures. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's an excerpt from Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future" about the K-475:










You can buy this book direct from Rene at:

The Watch of the Future

It is truly indispensible for the Hamilton collector, and of great general interest to any watch enthusiast.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum my friend if thats just a sample of the watches you own cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to RLT


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, Jarett. Good to have another Texan aboard (though I've been an expat for some time now). Jarett does really nice work and recently cleaned and tuned up one of my Hamiltons, a Gemini II pictured below. I make the connection through Martinus Scriblerus, who must know everyone on both sides of the Atlantic who has anything to do with electric watches!


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Sisyphus said:


> Welcome, Jarett. Good to have another Texan aboard (though I've been an expat for some time now). Jarett does really nice work and recently cleaned and tuned up one of my Hamiltons, a Gemini II pictured below. I make the connection through Martinus Scriblerus, who must know everyone on both sides of the Atlantic who has anything to do with electric watches!


Thanks for the kind words. Your Gemini II is a fine looking watch with that original band, and the picture is excellent. I bid on a couple of electrics you had listed recently, but someone else got them. Maybe next time.

Thanks again,

harleymanstan


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to :rlt: Jarett - Enjoy your stay & if it hasn't been mentioned keep a tight hold on your wallet ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------

